# Garmin 400 and 500 series Plotter rebate ($200)



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Anyone interested in a Garmin 400 or 500 series plotter, Garmin has a $200 mail in rebate if you also buy the g2 Vision card. I don't know if this applies or not for the GPSMap 545 that comes with the g2 Vision mapping.
http://www8.garmin.com/whatsNew/currentpromotions/pdfs/g2andChartplotter_2009.pdf


----------

